# Plant ID: Sword Specie?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like a sword and have the characteristic of a sword.. Help?

Sorry old camera, bad focus.


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like Echinodorus bleheri


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Echinodorus grisebachii_, formerly bleheri, amazonicus, etc.

Also, species is the same whether singular or plural; always with an S.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to add. The tallest it ever grew was maybe 2 1/2in'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It should get bigger.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Cavan Allen said:


> It should get bigger.


It's kept under 2x 8000k Full Spectrum Daylight, Floramax, with excel and it keeps getting new growth but doesn't seem to be getting any taller.


----------

